# SantaFeJim's HO Layout



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I will start with my all time favorite passenger train. The Santa Fe El Capitan. When I was a kid, growing up in a suburb of Chicago, I spent most of my summer playing baseball with with all my friends in the neighborhood. Lucky for me the Santa Fe double track main line was adjacent to our ball field. Needless to say I watched the El Capitan and the Super Chief pass by hundreds of times. The El Cap would depart Chicago in the early evening, 5:45 PM and pass our ball field about 6:05 PM. The Super Chief would depart Chicago at 7:00 PM and cruise by at 7:20. 

The Santa Fe did a fine job always keeping their locomotives and passenger cars clean very well maintained. That is reflected in my modeling of this beautiful train. I hope you enjoy this.., there are more to come.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking train Jim.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Love your train. Love the brdge.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is the El Capitan crossing over to the other main line as it passes by the Fort Madison train station.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That is a seriously long good looking train.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The "Hot Shot" reefer block hauling citrus and other perishables from the West coasts to the Midwest.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Out in the open...picking up the pace.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Excellent work..cheers


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Chance meeting of the El Cap and a short mixed freight at Jacob's farm.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really great scenes and vids Jim. Wouldn't take much imagination to think they were real world.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

And so they meet again...🇺🇲


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The Reefer Block is halfway home and on time as she glides through the Central Valley double track truss bridge. 

A few hours later, at dusk, a west bound double stack will cross this bride in the opposite direction. (next video)


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Now that dusk has arrived, I can post the above mentioned Stack train.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Fast forward 3 hours and the stack train enters the Fort Madison city limits. Here is a pedestrians eye view at the FM grade crossing.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice! As a car guy, I was waiting to see if the Charger would "light em up" once the train had passed....


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

TommyB 

Did he "light em up".... 

Well considering there is a *5.06 cu* (1/87th. of a 440) *Magnum* under the hood, what do you think? 😎


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

SantaFeJim said:


> TommyB
> 
> Did he "light em up"....
> 
> Well considering there is a *5.06 cu* (1/87th. of a 440) *Magnum* under the hood, what do you think? 😎


Excellent answer! I was also wondering if he might have caught the attention of the guy in what seems to be a red Mustang fastback on the other side of the crossing.
(wow, too much time on my hands right now).


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

TommyB asked: *"I was also wondering if he might have caught the attention of the guy in what seems to be a red Mustang fastback on the other side of the crossing".*

I am sure they exchanged friendly (single finger) greetings while both were crossing the tracks.  *👎*










More cars for your viewing pleasure. Please notice the "Family Truckster" parked in front of the theater showing "Christmas Vacation". 

I better stop with two pictures, since this is a video thread.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

You could take a little bit of cotton ball to place behind the wheels. Ssmmookkin!


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

SantaFeJim said:


> TommyB asked: *"I was also wondering if he might have caught the attention of the guy in what seems to be a red Mustang fastback on the other side of the crossing".*
> 
> I am sure they exchanged friendly (single finger) greetings while both were crossing the tracks.  *👎*
> 
> ...


Sharp looking layout. Great detail and scenics, and of course I love the vehicles.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

actually thats a maverick no match for the charger even with the 302 in it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I thought that was a Maverick with the shape of the rear quarter window.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Time for another "Train Video". El Capitan gliding through the Fort Madison passenger station.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The next couple of videos will spot my Intermodal train at various points on my layout.

Starting with exiting at the East end of Colton Yard.







Next it changes main-lines just west of the bridge.






A couple of minutes later it exits the lower level tunnel on the west side of the layout.






Soon it is entering the Colton Yard at the West Tower.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Last week I weathered ALL 17 of my intermodal cars and 42 assorted ( 20', 35', 40', 48' & 53') containers. All I used was 4 colors of chalk, no paint, no Dulcote. Hardest to weather are the stark white JB Hunt and Santa Fe. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I can see that same double track main line you’re talking about from my kitchen!!! I’m modeling my area and using Santa Fe steam motive power primarily. Do you still live in Illinois?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, I still live in Illinois. Does this look familiar?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that building with the address red dot your train room?


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like the same yard these schematics are for! Do you live in the same town as me?!?!


----------

